# Prop List for "The Odd Couple"



## achstechdirector (Jan 12, 2011)

We are doing the odd couple at Northeast and I was wondering if anyone had a prop list already put together?


----------



## sully151 (Jan 12, 2011)

achstechdirector said:


> We are doing the odd couple at Northeast and I was wondering if anyone had a prop list already put together?


 
I did the show a couple of years ago, I will check and see if we still have it


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 12, 2011)

Most copies of The Odd Couple I've seen have a props list in the back pages, along with a basic set design and such.

You might find a copy at your local library, or even your theatre department might have a Samuel French copy somewhere...


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 13, 2011)

I just want to give our generic CB response to this question. If you are designing this show, or if you are the propsmaster it is your responsibility to come up with a prop list. If you take someone else's list you are essentially giving up your position as a designer. This is your show, you should make it your own. Someone else's list may have things that were specific to their production that may not work for you. Besides, reading the script looking for the required props is really your job and it helps you get to know the script better. Every person responsible for a design element of a show should be reading through the script multiple times during the design process.


----------



## erichart (Jan 13, 2011)

Seconded. A props master should know how to read a script to make a prop list. From that basic prop list, the scenic designer and director will add or remove things based on the design of the show; if the period or location of the show is changed or updated, then they will be changing a lot of the props as well. Once rehearsals begin, the prop list will go through more changes based on how the director wants to play the scenes, the limitations and eccentricities of the space, and the interpretations of the actor. Any prop list you get from a previous performance will contain these deviations from the props mentioned in the script.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 13, 2011)

Just remember Oscar's place is a mess so as you work on the set and lights, just leave any trash behind.


----------



## achstechdirector (Jan 17, 2011)

First of all, I am not a propsmaster. I am picking up slack as I have been instructed to do. I do not want a creative position in the show. I just want to get the information that I need to pass on to someone else. Also, I will check the scripts again (although I don't see it having one) Thanks for any help!


----------

